# Show off



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Time for me to show off :2thumb:

These are our new babies

This is Serenity


















This is Apollo (Not too keen on people yet)










This is both in one of their hides 










Lovely aint they:razz:

Any ideas on morphs? They are around the 3 month mark atm.


----------



## the-reptile-mafia (Jan 4, 2008)

Not good.
Look how thin they are, they should have plenty of fat on them by the time they are 3 months old, they either need alot of feeding up or they need to be taken to the vets to be treated for parasites.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

We just bought them 3 days ago, I thought they were thin.  I'll get onto a vet tomorrow. 

I'll be going into the pet shop tomorrow as well, thank you for the warning


----------



## FeV (Sep 23, 2007)

nice looking leos but as stated before they are dangerously thin!!! could just be because most pet shops are useless, could be parasites or possibly crypto.


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Awww no 
Im sorry to say they are remarkably thin.
Get them to the vets and ask for a vet report on their condition, also ask for fecal samples to be done. 
When you have the vet report take that to the pet shop and tell them their animals were not fit for sale and they can pay the bill. 
A leo wouldnt get that thin in 3 days so its nothing you have done 

Also i know you wanted to know the morphs 
Top one is a normal 
2nd one is a Hypi


----------



## the-reptile-mafia (Jan 4, 2008)

Most like Cocidiosis.
It's going roun d a lot of shops lately and for some reason leopard geckos seeemmmmm veryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy vulnerable to it. sometimes they show no sympsons then just drop dead overs have it for agesssss with out showing symptons and others just get really thin and die :/


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

I have just got the "info" the pet shop gave me, stating they are 3 weeks old, not 3 months. They seem right for 3 weeks?

I was sure he said 3 months to me. Anyway, any tips on what to feed them up with? I now wax worms are nice and fatty, but they are addictive right?

I will be passing any information you guys give me to the pet shop, hopefully I can help the others he has in stock.


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

No way are they 3 weeks 3 months yes skinny 3 month olds. 
Feeding them up at that age well there is only one way thats going to work and thats CCF (critial care forumla) the vet will be able to advise you on what he is going to give them make sure its not a normal "pet" vet it needs to be an exotics vet. 
If you let us know where in the counrty you are we may be able to help you find one


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

We live near Brighton, a place called Steyning. I work in a place called Shoreham-by-sea. I hope we can sort this


----------



## MattS (Aug 21, 2007)

I can recommend Seers Croft in Faygate, near Crawley. 

They have two specialist exotic vets.

Veterinary services for exotic, tortoises, reptiles, fish and birds


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

yeh they do look in pretty poor shape  let us know how ya get on


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

MrMike said:


> We live near Brighton, a place called Steyning. I work in a place called Shoreham-by-sea. I hope we can sort this


Ok i know Brighton like the back of my hand
There are 2 vets near you that do exotics Both called Coastways
The vet is called Guy they are bassed in Hove (portslade) and another in Kemp town 
*01273 426100*. is the number for portslade
Insist on seeing guy he is the exotics man.
I trust that man with my whole collection


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

You have come to the right place to sort it 

They should hopefully be great, try to stick with a good vet, don't feed them too fast without the critical care that Faith mentioned. If you give them too much food then you could overload thier systems which will be weak after the lack of food or the effects of the parasite/bacteria causing the lack of weight gain.

It really, really annoys me that pet shops don't care for their animals well - some are amazing, while others think it is okay to sell sock animals to people. Thank God you are obviously an already very conscientious keeper who will do theie best by thier little ones 

Welcome to RFUK too


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Thank you for the vote of confidence. I will be getting onto the vets ASAP, then the shop.... they have 2 more Leos in there in the same condition.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

No worries Mike  Am sure you will get there witht hem - can't go wrong with Faith's help as she sure knows her leos (and breeds some mighty fine ones too )


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Yeah, once again thank you everyone, 1 - for caring, and 2 - for not judging me and my wifie.

We will definately keep you informed on their progress.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Nobody is here to judge - we all like to help one another with advice and stuff (well, most of the time lol) And naturally, we all want the best for reptiles whoever they live with and whatever species they are


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Well, to keep people informed, I have taken these 2 to the vets (Cheers Faith for the recommendation, very nice vet) and they have serious problems with their livers. It is pure black and can be seen through the skin.

Maybe parasitic but unsure until we can get some poo samples to him for analysis. Hopefully we can collect some samples tonight and get them to him asap.

Also as a side note I spoke to the shop I bought them from, and they took it very seriously. The breeder is being contacted just incase and the others are (hopefully) going to a vets as well.

I just hope these guys will be ok.......


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Awww fingers crossed glad you found guy helpfull he is a great guy, knows his stuf. 
I hope the shop are footing the vet bill as all animals should be sold in perfect condition. 

Keep us up dated with the trips to the vets etc.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

I haven't spoke about the bill yet, as the reptile "specialist" wasn't in today. They WILL be paying it though.

I'm going in tomorrow to speak to the reptile guy, and make sure the others are off the shelf and being cared for (that's the most important bit, money comes second)


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Yes thats a good way to view it sorry didnt know they stll had some in stock. 
Your right they need to be taken off sale and straight to the vets even if they dont think anything is wrong with them.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Well a little bit of good news, we got them to eat a few mealies .


----------



## alnessman (Mar 8, 2008)

sorry to hear of your problems hope you get them sorted, all the best


----------



## Dustcart (May 31, 2008)

Best wishes to you and the babies. I sincerely hope you get them sorted.: victory:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

OK, we have spoke to the shop some more, and have decided the best route is to send the babies back to the breeder for treatment. As the breeder has his own trusted vet.

We have agreed on weekly updates with photos so we can make sure they are treated.

As neither me nor my wife are experts we thought this was the best course of action. did we do right?


----------



## alnessman (Mar 8, 2008)

well done, you did the right thing :2thumb:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Cheers, just hope they can make it. 
Time to disinfect the viv, what joy :lol2:


----------



## mummybear (Nov 5, 2007)

MrMike said:


> OK, we have spoke to the shop some more, and have decided the best route is to send the babies back to the breeder for treatment. As the breeder has his own trusted vet.
> 
> We have agreed on weekly updates with photos so we can make sure they are treated.
> 
> As neither me nor my wife are experts we thought this was the best course of action. did we do right?


You have made a tough decision but the right one. Good luck : victory:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Update:

The news doesn't look good, the breeder and vet think it is Crypto. Tests are being carried out now...... just praying it isn't.

More bad news is alot of the group that were sold are showing the same symptoms (12 so far), but owners and shops with the rest have been informed and warned.

We just feel kinda useless, not knowing, not being able to help the poor guys. I hope the official prognosis is better.


----------

